# Uncomfortable bloated stomach



## Guest (Apr 7, 1999)

HiI live in South Africa and was wondering whether anyone could suggest a remedy or medication (or something!!!) for a bloated stomach related to a spastic colon (irritable bowel)...I take something called Bevispas (AKA Colofac) which is a muscle relaxant for the colon but this doesn't help. It's most embarrassing walking around looking 9 months pregnant! Please help!Thanks so muchRegards,Lindy


----------



## mitchell goldstein (Apr 6, 1999)

i would of course check with your physician first but it sounds to me like the drug is decreasing intestinal motility to the point where it is not allowing normal expulsion of gas. good luck, mitchell


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Bloating is generally not related to gas. You could have an X-ray done to see what is really going on.In some people, a study found Creon to be helpful for bloating.


----------



## mitchell goldstein (Apr 6, 1999)

flux, please explain what bloating is associated with if not gas? also if our friend from south africa is definitively diagnosed with ibs what kind of x-ray are you suggesting and what could it possibly show? respectfully, mitchell


----------



## Missycat (Apr 3, 1999)

Bolating definitely is related to gas. Sheesh! When I bloat up, I know the Fart Fest will start soon!







------------------*Missycat*


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Ditto.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 1999)

Hi. I also have spastic colon and I also have an uncomfortable, bloated (or gas distended) gut. It was recommended to me to try Enteric Coated Peppermint. I only began today so I cannot tell you if it's going to work for me or not. It says right on the bottle "Dietary ingredients to nutritionally support gastrointestinal tract funtion". I have high hopes. I have read posts, however, that it has given some people heartburn. I haven't yet experienced this, but as I said, today is the first day. I'm going to try it for a month. If I have no results, I heard that combining papaya enzyme, fennel and ginger root work. Who knows? I, ofcourse, have no personal experience with that either. I know what you mean about being embarrased by your gut size because of this. I have to get fitted for a brides maid gown in a week! Here's hoping the stuff works fast! I'll keep you posted on my experience with the peppermint. Good luck.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

If bloating were due to gas, it would have to eventually be released. Otherwise, the person would explode, literally.However, most bloating is believed to be due to delayed gastric emptying.A flat plate of abdomen during a bloated time could tell whether or not excess gas was there.


----------



## mitchell goldstein (Apr 6, 1999)

flux, intestinal gas can dissipate! haven't you ever had to fart at an inopportune time and squelch it? doesn't the urge sometimes go away? intestinal gas does not cause rupture of the bowel or explosion as you state. to the best of my knowledge which like yours is limited, toxic megacolon or hirschsprung's disease is the only disorder that can cause colonic rupture from overfilling. i'd like to know what experience you have interpreting flat plate abdominal films. i have a little experience but i believe it may be a little more than you have. the presence of air on x-ray is not at all diagnostic of bloat or distention nor is the absence your privilege to tell the patient the he is not bloated. just because you see alot of air how can you scientifically quantifyit? some people characteristically have alot of air and others do not. the presence of fecal matter also plays a role. why would you look for air on a flat plate abdominal film if it is not the cause of bloat? you mention delayed gastric emptying; of what? could it possibly be air? according to your theory one could not be bloated if they are not eating or drinking. this is of course untrue! respectfully, mitchell


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Air itself cannot diffuse out of the bowel because there is no pressure gradient. As for colonic gases, it depends on rapidly they are generated. Diffusion is relatively slow process for hydrogen and even for CO2, it is slow compared to rapid evolution of gas in the presence of high carbohydrate load to the colonic bacteria.If there is an obstruction (due to Hirschprung's, or whatever the cause may be), the intestine can burst before the gas can diffuse.I have observed people complain of bloating, but not always of the corresponding complaint that they have pass gas. These two statements appear contradictory.As far as the x-ray is concerned it is way to determine if a person's bloating is due to gas. Distended loops of bowel show up on x-ray, so I don't understand what you are saying. Seeing abdomen devoid of gas can prove clearly that the complaint of bloating is not to due gas. The amount of gas on x-ray can also be measured.Delayed gastric emptying is believed to be reponsible to postprandial distension. I don't to know what extent it causes bloating at other times.


----------



## mitchell goldstein (Apr 6, 1999)

the clinical presentation of bloating can not be corroborated by an x-ray(nor is it needed for such). i don't know of a physician who would order stat flat plate of the abdomen to determine the cause of bloat. the fact that you can't see any air does that mean that the person has no gas? must you have visible intestinal distention on x-ray for a person to be bloated? what is the density of air on x-ray? without any contrasting material is air visible? please explain how intestinal air is measured? you still haven't related your radiology experience with us; mine is little but not non existent. thanks in advance, mitchell


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

It is quite medically sound to order an x-ray to diagnose the cause of bloating.How would a doctor be serving his or her bloated patient by refusing to do such a test?Anyway, If the two were not correlated, it would rule gas as the cause of bloating.Gas in the GI tract cannot not only been seen; it can be measured easily...(Oh, no contrast is needed to do this.)*Chami TN. Schuster MM. Bohlman ME. Pulliam TJ. Kamal N. Whitehead WE. A simple radiologic method to estimate the quantity of bowel gas. American Journal of Gastroenterology. 86(5):599-602, 1991 May*


----------



## mitchell goldstein (Apr 6, 1999)

flux, you never answer any questions but respond in a manner reminiscent of professor irwin corey! i am a podiatrist with hospital residency training who rotated through just about every hospital department. my opinions are not expert on these matters but semi-educated. who are you to spew forth all of the information you post; most of which has no basis in scientific fact or experiential fact for that matter. the people reading this bulletin board are in need of help and not some individual who is trying to prove how much or how little he knows. the presentation of scientific mumbo jumbo serves no purpose on this forum but if incorrect will be very harmful. if you are truly a person of substance and not just full of s... i will publicly apologize to you! put up or shut up!!!


----------



## Missycat (Apr 3, 1999)

Fluz - that's an outdated study.------------------*Missycat*


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Yep, there was a much larger study published in Feburary 2003 contradicting it. And two other studies have since replicated this study.


----------



## mitchell goldstein (Apr 6, 1999)

missycat, mr. flux has proven to the world that he knows how to read. when he develops the ability to comprehend and then even think he will really be dangerous!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 1999)

Thanks guys... For ALL the information... I'm not too sure where to obtain a lot of the stuff you all speak about (being in a different country and all <smile> )... but I'll investigate... No doubt, doctors and pharmacists should know huh?Thanks again... much appreciated.Regards,Lindy


----------

